# Got a job!



## OutsideR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

It all happened so suddenly. I received an email 2 days ago saying that I have been invited for an interview that was...the next day, morning! Still, I soldiered on, even though I had no time to prepare and it has been a while since I looked for work or had an interview. The interview itself went really well and I was feeling positive. My interviewer said that he will let me know early next week. 3 hours later I get an email telling me that I got the job!:boogie

I am guessing that they were very impressed with me and it feels good


----------



## catfreak1991 (May 24, 2014)

OutsideR1 said:


> It all happened so suddenly. I received an email 2 days ago saying that I have been invited for an interview that was...the next day, morning! Still, I soldiered on, even though I had no time to prepare and it has been a while since I looked for work or had an interview. The interview itself went really well and I was feeling positive. My interviewer said that he will let me know early next week. 3 hours later I get an email telling me that I got the job!:boogie
> 
> I am guessing that they were very impressed with me and it feels good


Congratulations! 

I just had a similar experience. If it works out, this will be the most money I've made from a job in my entire life! Good luck with yours! :boogie


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Congrats!! It's always such a weight to be lifted from your shoulders when you get a job. Good luck!


----------



## OutsideR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

catfreak1991 said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> I just had a similar experience. If it works out, this will be the most money I've made from a job in my entire life! Good luck with yours! :boogie


Congrats and good luck


----------



## OutsideR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

Crisigv said:


> Congrats!! It's always such a weight to be lifted from your shoulders when you get a job. Good luck!


Thanks, now I actually have to do it!


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Yaaaay!


----------



## I like beer (Jun 9, 2014)

Hey, really well done. :clap


----------



## Morpheus (May 26, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## MachoMatt (Jan 5, 2014)

I don't know you, but I'm still happy for you! It truly is one of the best feelings in the world!!!!!! Good luck!


----------



## ZortnTroz (Aug 23, 2013)

Whoo! SAS party! Balloons, drinks, cakes, piñatas and all that good stuff. Guess who's paying for it...

Congrats dude!


----------



## marne141 (Mar 26, 2012)

congrats. and only 1 day notice most people would have freaked out since there was no time for preparation. so kudos for what you did!!


----------



## OutsideR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

marne141 said:


> congrats. and only 1 day notice most people would have freaked out since there was no time for preparation. so kudos for what you did!!


Thanks everyone


----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)

That's awesome OP! Congrataulations


----------



## Speakless (Jul 27, 2014)

Your really brave. Congrats.


----------



## Cellophane (Jul 24, 2014)

Good for you! That's great!


----------



## AntiAnxiety (Jan 8, 2011)

OutsideR1 said:


> It all happened so suddenly. I received an email 2 days ago saying that I have been invited for an interview that was...the next day, morning! Still, I soldiered on, even though I had no time to prepare and it has been a while since I looked for work or had an interview. The interview itself went really well and I was feeling positive. My interviewer said that he will let me know early next week. 3 hours later I get an email telling me that I got the job!:boogie
> 
> I am guessing that they were very impressed with me and it feels good


They can't be any more impressed than offering you the job, haha. Congratulations, man!


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

Congrats!!


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

That's great, you should be proud of yourself.  Congrats!


----------



## Josh (Apr 26, 2005)

OutsideR1 said:


> It all happened so suddenly. I received an email 2 days ago saying that I have been invited for an interview that was...the next day, morning! Still, I soldiered on, even though I had no time to prepare and it has been a while since I looked for work or had an interview. The interview itself went really well and I was feeling positive. My interviewer said that he will let me know early next week. 3 hours later I get an email telling me that I got the job!:boogie
> 
> I am guessing that they were very impressed with me and it feels good


Nice! It sounds like you made a good impression.


----------



## figmint (Jul 29, 2014)

thats wonderful to hear! congrats and i hope you have a good time there!:clap


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Congrats. What do you do and how do you like it? I'm happy for you. I can be sad for you if you hate it and now feel like you are reluctantly committed to it, rather than one that may have suited you better, had you the requisite emotional energies.


----------



## Justlittleme (Oct 21, 2013)

i wish to do the same as you.  Good for you, hope it lasts too .


----------

